# Don't forget, you can change the colors of these forums!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some users who just joined us may not be aware that you can view these forums with different color schemes. So far we have three. The DBSTalk standard, the Dark color scheme and the VBulletin default colors.

To change your color scheme:

Click on the "User CP" button up top, then click on "Edit Options". 

Scroll down until you see "Style Set". 

Click on the arrow and make your selection. 

Click away from the field so it "un-highlights".

Click "Submit Modifications" and your done! 

That's all there is to it! Have fun!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I dunno why, but I change my colors about every 4 to 5 days.
Today I'm using Vb default.........:shrug:


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ouch! The Dark Scheme hurts my eyes. I like the VB one the best. While we are at it can we have a Chat Room, Pool, and Sauna :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The golf course and restaurant are to the left.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually we do have a chat room but it will only be active during special events.


----------

